# Connected with doe



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Got this doe tonight around 5:30. She came in directly downwind of me and turned broadside at 10 yards when I took the shot. Immediately saw blood pumping out as she ran and then I heard her crash. Complete pass through, double lung, huge entry/exit wound (3 blade Rage), awesome blood trail.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fat doe man!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice !! meat in the freezer!


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a big ol' girl! Congratulations.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Man, that thing has to push 120# dressed. Nice doe!!


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Adam!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats! I missed one yesterday.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

CONGRATS ON THE FAT OLE DOE
Just got in from a night of dissapointment. i had a wide 6pt coming in slow, when across the field about 200 yrds away a group of does come haulin ass towards my stand. Something musta spooked them, well anyway my buck saw that and took off. Woulda been my first buck and he definately was a wall ornament. OH well aint gonna keep me from going next week.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Adam. Looks like you made a perfect hit on her.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice deer, that is a big doe. Congrats on the bow kill!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice kill bud!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice mature Doe...congrats on the meat in the freezer.


----------

